# Manaus (AM), Metrópole da Amazônia Ocidental



## Prado (Mar 21, 2006)

Coletânea de imagens de Manaus, Município com população estimada em 2.182.763 habitantes (IBGE). Atualmente, verifica-se o processo de expansão da imensa macha urbana de Manaus para o adjacente município vizinho (Iranduba/AM), o qual se encontra geograficamente sepado dos bairros da zona oeste da capital amazonense apenas pela bela ponte sobre o Rio Negro, de 3,6 quilômetros de extensão.
Manaus reúne o maior número de indústrias da Região Norte do Brasil (com destaque para a indústria eletroeletrônica e para o polo duas-rodas), tem uma das maiores movimentações de cargas aéreas no país e é a capital do estado com maior diversidade de biomas do Brasil (Floresta Amazônica de Terra-Firme, Floresta Amazônica de Várzea, Campos Naturais, Cerrado, Campinarana, Pantanais e as mais altas serras do Brasil, na fronteira com a Venezuela). É sede de um dos maiores grupos de telecomunicações do país (a Rede Amazônica de Rádio e Televisão), do INPA (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas da Amazônia), do CBA (Centro de Biotecnologia da Amazônia), do HMTAM (Hospital de Medicina Tropical do Amazonas), do CMA (Comando Militar da Amazônia), de duas grandes universidades públicas (UFAM/Universidade Federal do Amazonas e UEA/Universidade do Estado do Amazonas) e de várias outras universidades e faculdades particulares. A capital do Amazonas, por sua localização geográfica no coração da Amazônia (praticamente no centro da região), é um dos principais portais de incursão ao mundo amazônico, permitindo acesso fácil aos que desejam conhecer as inúmeras belezas naturais e riquezas culturais da região amazônica, a começar pela sua gastronomia ímpar. 
Manaus completa, no dia 24 de outubro de 2019, 350 anos de fundação. 
Com seu rígido Plano Diretor Urbano implantando no começo dos anos 1970, que durante 4 (quatro) décadas, impediu completamente a construção de edificações com mais de 18 (dezoito) andares, Manaus tornou-se uma imensa metrópole regional “sui generis”, com grande densidade formada predominantemente por casas e edifícios residenciais baixos e por incontáveis prédios empresariais também de poucos pavimentos. Após uma leve flexibilização no Plano Diretor, o número máximo de pavimentos passou a ser 25 (vinte e cinco), por pressão do mercado imobiliário manauara.
Atualmente, Manaus é bem servida de voos diretos para os hubs e outros grandes aeroportos do país, inclusive ao interior amazonense, pela Gol, Azul, LATAM e MAP:
GRU, GIG, BSB, VCP, FOR, REC, BEL, PVH, BVB, RBR, STM, PIN, TFF, TBT, CIZ etc. Ao exterior, Manaus é ligada, sem escalas, a MIA (American Airlines e LATAM), PTY (Copa Airlines), EZE** (Gol), CCS (Avior) e MCO (Gol*). * Em breve. ** Possivelmente, a rota será substituída pela FlyBondi, que ligará MAO ao aeroporto El Palomar (na Grande BsAs).


----------



## Metropolitano Manaus (Jan 17, 2009)

Prado said:


> Coletânea de imagens de Manaus, Município com população estimada em 2.182.763 habitantes (IBGE), com processo de expansão de sua imensa macha urbana para o adjacente município vizinho (Iranduba/AM), o qual se encontra geograficamente sepado dos bairros da zona oeste da capital apenas pela bela ponte sobre o Rio Negro, de 3,6 quilômetros de extensão.
> Manaus reúne o maior número de indústrias da Região Norte do Brasil (com destaque para a indústria eletroeletrônica e para o polo duas-rodas), tem uma das maiores movimentações de cargas aéreas no país e é a capital do estado com maior diversidade de biomas do Brasil (Floresta Amazônica de Terra-Firme, Floresta Amazônica de Várzea, Campos Naturais, Cerrado, Campinarana, Pantanais e as mais altas serras do Brasil, na fronteira com a Venezuela). É sede de um dos maiores grupos de telecomunicações do país (a Rede Amazônica de Rádio e Televisão), do INPA (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas da Amazônia), do CBA (Centro de Biotecnologia da Amazônia), do HMTAM (Hospital de Medicina Tropical do Amazonas), do CMA (Comando Militar da Amazônia), de duas grandes universidades públicas (UFAM/Universidade Federal do Amazonas e UEA/Universidade do Estado do Amazonas) e de outras universidades e faculdades particulares e é o principal portal da Amazônia, para todos os que querem conhecer as inúmeras belezas naturais e riquezas culturais da região amazônica, com destaque para a sua gastronomia ímpar.
> Manaus completa, no dia 24 de outubro de 2019, 350 anos de fundação.
> Com seu rígido Plano Diretor Urbano implantando no começo dos anos 1970, que durante 4 (quatro) décadas, impediu completamente a construção de edificações com mais de 18 (dezoito) andares, Manaus tornou-se uma imensa metrópole regional “sui generis”, com grande densidade formada predominantemente por casas e edifícios residenciais baixos e por incontáveis prédios empresariais também de poucos pavimentos. Após uma leve flexibilização no Plano Diretor, o número máximo de pavimentos passou a ser 25 (vinte e cinco), por pressão do mercado imobiliário manauara.
> ...


:cheers::cheers: Ótima coletânea. Essa é a Manaus moderna.


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Lindo thread, Prado! Parabéns Manaus!


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Maravilhosa!! Amo...


----------



## Alexandre Alcântara (May 24, 2009)

*Parabéns, Manaus, pelos seus 350 anos*


----------



## Gui_Poa (Feb 24, 2007)

Show de imagens.
Não sabia que Manaus era tão populosa assim.
Em algumas fotos lembra muito Porto Alegre.

Valeu pelas imagens.


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Espero que liberem torres mais altas na city.


----------

